# direction of laminate for long narrow room



## fdiddy (May 8, 2010)

I'm putting new laminate on my main floor. The length of the living/dining room is 23', the length of the kitchen is 10' (the kitchen is where the picture was taken from). The width of the living room is 10', and there will be a full height built-in cabinet sticking out a foot on the L shaped wall. The same laminate will run throughout the whole floor, with no transition between the living room and kitchen. I've read that running the laminate width wise in a long narrow room makes it seem bigger, but my floor installer says that it should always run length wise, and towards the windows. Suggestions?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I've always thought it should run in the longest direction. Lengthwise. In your case, toward the windows


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

In my opinion, since your room is narrow, I would run it the other way
to make it appear wider...
We have hardwood, and it runs across (not towards the windows) and it looks fine.
( I know -- in our case, it's perpendicular to the floor joists, so it's
not by choice that our hardwood was run that way)

Since your room is only 10 foot wide, I am wondering if your
installer is suggesting the other way (lengthwise)
because it would be less cuts, thus less work...but, what do I know...
I'm just a woman that figures thing out by reasonable deduction,
as well as factoring in what I like. 

What are the opinions of the pro floor installers here?


----------



## fdiddy (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. My installer said that he doesn't care which way I choose and either way would be the same amount of work.


----------

